# Hungry Hungry Pit Bulls



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Ok what is everyones thought on this? I found it rather funny and IM a vick fan. I dont think they were dissin on him just making a joke, I guess depends on how you see this or how sensitive you are. Im the 1st to say im sick of hearing about vick and dogs but this was amuzing I think. Id get the game if it was out lol although id switch the foo foo dogs for marbles lol.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Bahahaha! I used to sing "hungry hungry hippos" when we still had Brutus and it was feeding time.

Want.


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

lol lol lol


----------

